# is there a way to block members?



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

I Know there is the ignore feature.

but is there a way to block a certain member from posting in our threads? just in my threads... I wouldnt mind blocking them out all together either though if that was the only option.


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2013)

yes there sure is go to my roll it up at the top right hand, then look on the left side till you see
MY ACCOUNT:
Edit Ignore List

then add the users name!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 22, 2013)

I think block meaning, they can't see him either. Not just an ignore. If you ignored me sunni, I can still read your posts right? You just wouldn't see mine correct?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 22, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> I Know there is the ignore feature.
> 
> but is there a way to block a certain member from posting in our threads? just in my threads... I wouldnt mind blocking them out all together either though if that was the only option.


Also, that would be a nice feature. If you were the OP of a thread, you should have a block list to prevent known trouble makers from accessing your thread. That would be nice.


----------



## sunni (Jan 22, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I think block meaning, they can't see him either. Not just an ignore. If you ignored me sunni, I can still read your posts right? You just wouldn't see mine correct?


correct, thats whats in place anything else would just cause people to be trouble makers or dicks. the reason you cannot stop someone from coming to your thread , you have people who delete things if it gets out of hand, your personal "blocking" of someone commenting in your thread is us. the mods. it doesnt matter what you think he means, i gave him the closest suitable answer to his question thats what he gets its not like im not getting his question, he can use it if he wants


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> correct, thats whats in place anything else would just cause people to be trouble makers or dicks. the reason you cannot stop someone from coming to your thread , you have people who delete things if it gets out of hand, your personal "blocking" of someone commenting in your thread is us. the mods. it doesnt matter what you think he means, i gave him the closest suitable answer to his question thats what he gets, he can use it if he wants


Here's an example sunni: If I make a thread, I don't want Finshaggy in it. Period. I don't have the ability to block people out of my threads. I can't come to you every time I make a thread and tell you to keep him out of it. So, users would find it very beneficial to have that option. 

I'm not block crazy, I just don't want that Finshaggy guy in any of my threads. I can ignore him so I can't see his stuff? That's great, but he still sees what I post and has free roam to my threads.

We are talking block, not ignore. We were wondering if it was possible to have that feature added please. There simply ARE some people on the board that I don't want them being able to put their nose in my business.

Thanks sunni


----------



## sunni (Jan 22, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Here's an example sunni: If I make a thread, I don't want Finshaggy in it. Period. I don't have the ability to block people out of my threads. I can't come to you every time I make a thread and tell you to keep him out of it. So, users would find it very beneficial to have that option.
> 
> I'm not block crazy, I just don't want that Finshaggy guy in any of my threads. I can ignore him so I can't see his stuff? That's great, but he still sees what I post and has free roam to my threads.
> 
> ...


yes and there are some people who would use that option wisely and for its right purpose then others would ruin it for everyone, we as mods watch as well as we can that's what we are here for to delete spam, unwanted attacks, and anything that goes against TOS. Yes you should go to a mod everytime someone is constantly trolling, harassing, or posting anything wrong in a thread you made or anyone else made.thats why were here.
I gave him a answer to his question to at least help him, in the situation, That is all I can offer him so in no way did i misread his original post, you tend to like to argue with things? I can see that Im only giving him an option B to help him out thanks.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 22, 2013)

This Finshaggy guy has 50% of his threads closed, spams over and over, trolls constantly, gets banned, and everyone on the board knows this and you're telling me I can't block this guy or keep him out of my threads?

Thumbs down. 

A simple block function would fix this without having to have moderators intervene at random. Most of us are full grown adults and can decide who we want in our threads and who we don't.


----------



## sunni (Jan 22, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/make-your-requests/ then this is the thread for you to make apost about why you want this feature added and rollie can check it out for you


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/make-your-requests/ then this is the thread for you to make apost about why you want this feature added and rollie can check it out for you


Cool sunni, I'll write that up and pass this thread on to rollie. Thank you


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't think there is that ability for members in the forums using V-Bulletin software.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 22, 2013)

thats too bad. What Krondizzel was describing is exactly what I meant. I wonder if there is a patch out there for something like that?

Thanks for checking into it.


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 22, 2013)

sunni, call it the cockblocker button. lol


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response Potroast.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 22, 2013)

rollitup said:


> I don't think there is that ability for members in the forums using V-Bulletin software.


How much would it cost to upgrade it to potentially workable?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 22, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> How much would it cost to upgrade it to potentially workable?


I'd donate to that.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 22, 2013)

Id donate to that.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 22, 2013)

yeah it would be very nice to have this ability. 
ive never had as many issues as i have lately. 
sad thing is its typically the same users, reapeat offenders.
i hate having to complain to mods. makes u feel like a pest.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 22, 2013)

Don't worry about shaggy, he really only trolls his own threads. Dude is far too naracasistic to be on any thread other than his own. He's just some dim wit on the net, let him do his thing. 

P.s. you three could develope your own software to make possible what you speak of. But probably not because writing code is hard as fuck and I would just be happy with what you got. We do have our likes back after all, that all I care about


----------



## sunni (Jan 22, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> yeah it would be very nice to have this ability.
> ive never had as many issues as i have lately.
> sad thing is its typically the same users, reapeat offenders.
> *i hate having to complain to mods*. makes u feel like a pest.


this is counterproductive, we wont know who's being a constant issue, if you don't tell us,.....this is why were here... so please use your report button, message us and help us help you !
thanks


----------



## Kite High (Jan 22, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> This Finshaggy guy has 50% of his threads closed, spams over and over, trolls constantly, gets banned, and everyone on the board knows this and you're telling me I can't block this guy or keep him out of my threads?
> 
> Thumbs down.
> 
> A simple block function would fix this without having to have moderators intervene at random. Most of us are full grown adults and can decide who we want in our threads and who we don't.


most of the time I find its the mods I would want to block...not dirercted at you sunni

personally I feel that the pos's like fignasty should never be tolerated


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 22, 2013)

Kite High said:


> most of the time I find its the mods I would want to block...not dirercted at you sunni
> 
> personally I feel that the pos's like fignasty should never be tolerated


That is what I am talking about. How do we stop these types of people from invading our threads? We can't. This makes me WAY less likely to start any threads. I don't care to allow him to chime in his two cents on my threads.


----------



## sunni (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> That is what I am talking about. How do we stop these types of people from invading our threads? We can't. This makes me WAY less likely to start any threads. I don't care to allow him to chime in his two cents on my threads.


View attachment 2492758........... just kidding


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't think sunni likes Krondizzel very much


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 23, 2013)

Invade? relax, its just a forum.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> Invade? relax, its just a forum.


Correct. There are certain folks that I don't want participating in my threads.


----------



## sunni (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I don't think sunni likes Krondizzel very much


no i never said that it was ajoke, but serious question why are you "invading" fins thread right now then?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> no i never said that it was ajoke, but serious question why are you "invading" fins thread right now then?


Because he is inquiring about 1000w lights and placement. I have tons of exp. there. So I'm trying to help. Which is what this board is about.


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 23, 2013)

you talking to me or kron?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> you talking to me or kron?


She was talking to me.


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 23, 2013)

edit: oh I see, you 2 are....


----------



## sunni (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Because he is inquiring about 1000w lights and placement. I have tons of exp. there. So I'm trying to help. Which is what this board is about.


right doesn't make sense to me, seems like your contradicting yourself to someone you clearly don't like maybe he doesn't want you to "chime up your two cents in his thread" or put "your nose in his business" or maybe he doesn't want you to have "free roam to his threads" so I'm sure you can see why I am confused....




bde0001 said:


> edit: oh I see, you 2 are....View attachment 2492807


Im not cat fighting just asking a question...


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> edit: oh I see, you 2 are....View attachment 2492807


I've really never meet a Canadian that liked an Alaskan. heheheheheh


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> right doesn't make sense to me, seems like your contradicting yourself to someone you clearly don't like maybe he doesn't want you to "chime up your two cents in his thread" or put "your nose in his business" or maybe he doesn't want you to have "free roam to his threads" so I'm sure you can see why I am confused....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should also have the option to block me from his threads if he doesn't approve of me being there.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> edit: oh I see, you 2 are....View attachment 2492807


She is just hitting me with straight forward questions. It's in her fabulous nature.


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 23, 2013)

ahhh that fuckin pom picture. change that sunni.

oh yeah im high as shit...so ...yeah.....


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> ahhh that fuckin pom picture. change that sunni.


It totally fits her.


----------



## sunni (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> It totally fits her.


actually i had the same avi since joining and only recently changed it like 3 months ago


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> actually i had the same avi since joining and only recently changed it like 3 months ago


It still fits you. sunni is big pimpin' round here don'tcha know?


----------



## sunni (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> It still fits you. sunni is big pimpin' round here don'tcha know?


View attachment 2492810 big pimpin'


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm mainly into the hunnies with tattoos that are complete sweethearts


----------



## Kite High (Jan 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2492810 big pimpin'


now that lil fuckers cute as shit...I LOVE MY POM TOO! His names Tuffy...I am afraid he will kill my Rot one day....


getiing stuck in his throat...lol

But seriosly that lil fucker has the Rot tipped like fuck...its scared to death of his lil ass...is so funny


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

Those little dogs are always getting messed up around me. They'll hide under blankets and stuff and I'll sit on em and hear my blanket yelp.. Ugh.. every time.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I'm mainly into the hunnies with tattoos that are complete sweethearts


thats how I remember sunni...but her homoans must be whacked lately


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 23, 2013)

My dog feel obligated to be under the covers in bed. 80 pounds -_-


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

Kite High said:


> thats how I remember sunni...but her homoans must be whacked lately


Hormones? Are you new to females? You gotta expect that daily bro.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Hormones? Are you new to females? You gotta expect that daily bro.


not new at all...very happily married for quite some time and her homoans are my way of knowing that I am still sane


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

Kite High said:


> not new at all...very happily married for quite some time and her homoans are my way of knowing that I am still sane


oh my effin god. you are so right about that.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 23, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> My dog feel obligated to be under the covers in bed. 80 pounds -_-


yep my neighbors St. Bernard thinks he's a lap dog....all 230 lbs of him!!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

Kite High said:


> yep my neighbors St. Bernard thinks he's a lap dog....all 230 lbs of him!!


230? You have got to be kidding? A 230lb dog? Post a picture of that!!!


----------



## Kite High (Jan 23, 2013)

well if I remember when I go...my neighbors live quite a bit from me...lol

Yes he is huge...his paws are right at 7 inches wide


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2492810 big pimpin'


he fucking cute, looks fake almost. The breeder that I got my gsd from had a pair of pom's and had like 2-3 puppies. wicked tiny. hamster tiny.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 23, 2013)

Kite High said:


> thats how I remember sunni...but her homoans must be whacked lately


I think her homoans are fine. She's def not a nazi mod.


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 23, 2013)

holy crap 7 inches ? thats almost as long as my ....  He got sum big ol paws


----------



## Kite High (Jan 23, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I think her homoans are fine. She's def not a nazi mod.


didn't mean it that way at all...shes just not her usual sweet self that I remember...but I feel shes a doll...always liked her lots...she'll figure out who I was sooner or later


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

She just doesn't like Krondizzel, that's all


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 23, 2013)

Kite High said:


> didn't mean it that way at all...shes just not her usual sweet self that I remember...but I feel shes a doll...always liked her lots...she'll figure out who I was sooner or later


I get what you're saying, and I'm just saying I think she's still sweet. You should play steam or something with her, really chill person. 

Shit, now I wanna know who you were.. Any hint? lol


----------



## Kite High (Jan 23, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I get what you're saying, and I'm just saying I think she's still sweet. You should play steam or something with her, really chill person.
> 
> Shit, now I wanna know who you were.. Any hint? lol


yes..I am...ME...lmao...not a gamer at all...other than chess that is....but she used to be sweeter and please dfont get me wrong...love that girl I do...but not in any sick way...well depends on your version of sick I suppose


and the mystery builds


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 23, 2013)

Kite High said:


> yes..I am...ME...lmao...not a gamer at all...other than chess that is....but she used to be sweeter and please dfont get me wrong...love that girl I do...but not in any sick way...well depends on your version of sick I suppose
> 
> 
> and the mystery builds


what year did you join with your old acct/accts?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what year did you join with your old acct/accts?


Oh great, what are you up to now Greenhorn?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Oh great, what are you up to now Greenhorn?


working on an RIU detective case at the moment, lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 23, 2013)

Kite High said:


> yes..I am...ME...lmao...not a gamer at all...other than chess that is....but she used to be sweeter and please dfont get me wrong...love that girl I do...but not in any sick way...well depends on your version of sick I suppose
> 
> 
> and the mystery builds


"sick" way? I hope I don't like sunni in a sick way either  lol

Can you just tell us? What does it start with?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> working on an RIU detective case at the moment, lol


I'm gonna run and hide now. Kron disapear shizzel.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I'm gonna run and hide now. Kron disapear shizzel.


&#8203;.......


----------



## Kite High (Jan 23, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> "sick" way? I hope I don't like sunni in a sick way either  lol
> 
> Can you just tell us? What does it start with?


a letter...off to the grow chambers..see ya later


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 23, 2013)

hope I didn't scare anyone away, lol


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> &#8203;.......


Don't laugh, every time I hear detective or investigation, I'm gone.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 23, 2013)

Kite High said:


> a letter...off to the grow chambers..see ya later


So it starts with a letter eh? Hmmmm.. That narrows it down a ton.

I believe I've gotten enough info out of him to be let into the riu detective squad.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 23, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I believe I've gotten enough info out of him to be let into the riu detective squad.


you earned your way into jr. detective squad status, lol thanks for the leads


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 23, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you earned your way into jr. detective squad status, lol thanks for the leads


Aww I love a good mystery roobie "doobie" doooo


----------



## Bakatare666 (Feb 2, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Also, that would be a nice feature. If you were the OP of a thread, you should have a block list to prevent known trouble makers from accessing your thread. That would be nice.


Are you friends with bmeat? LOL


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 2, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Are you friends with bmeat? LOL


Uhm... No....... ?


----------

